# TransJet II Transfer paper question on different color tees



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I ordered my paper and now need to order some tees. It says on the instructions that came with the paper no to use on dark fabrics. Does that mean anything but white or only certain colors. 

Any help tonight would be much appreciated as I want to order the shirts before I go to bed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

What I have found.. is that regular transfer paper is best when used on white or light colored shirts - They came out ok on grey... but you really have to trim them down - For dark shirts, you need Opaque heat transfer paper... Remember this..
Regular Paper - Always mirror the image..
Opaque - Keep the image as is..

If you search the forums, Badalou has some great videos on youtube, that show how both papers are used, I found them GREAT to learn from before trying it myself, they gave me an idea on how it would work once I started trying things out =)

Good luck!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Since your computer won't print white ink, anything that's supposed to be white in your design will be the color of the garment.

So technically, you could use any light garment (white/ash gray/light yellow/etc), however, you just have to remember that the garment color will show through the design.

Here's a good example of the design showing through:

White / Pink / Blue shirts randomly grabbed from CafePress here:
http://www.cafepress.com/buy/big+si...179/pNo_55733179/id_12230302/opt_/fpt_/c_360/


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Since your computer won't print white ink, anything that's supposed to be white in your design will be the color of the garment.
> 
> So technically, you could use any light garment (white/ash gray/light yellow/etc), however, you just have to remember that the garment color will show through the design.
> 
> ...


Rodney - That is an EXCELLENT example - One of the best i've seen so far! It really shows exactly how the transfer changes on each color shirt! It something you can think about and picture in your head - but seeing those together just puts it plain and simple!


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks both. It is hard to tell on the photos as it might cause your eyes to play tricks so just to be sure. If I printed a green and brown design on a light blue or pink shirt the blue and pink will show through anywhere there is no color or white in the image but will it show through the green or brown or are they totally opaque?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

They are not opaque. You might be able to get by if you are printing darker colors such as green and brown on a lighter colored shirt. However, since you are in essence printing on a clear film when using the Jet II paper, the shirt color will effect your print. The effect will not be as great on the darker colors printed.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Josh,

Thanks. But I could do shirts like grey or natural correct?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> However, since you are in essence printing on a clear film when using the Jet II paper, the shirt color will effect your print. The effect will not be as great on the darker colors printed.


you know Josh, with some designs I kind of like the shirt color comming thru the light print colors, it sort of mixes both colors and you can get some amazing results. Of course if you want the print colors to look exactly as they are, you would use opaques etc...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

mrtoad said:


> Josh,
> 
> Thanks. But I could do shirts like grey or natural correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, but that will very slightly effect the printed colors. It usually isn't a problem for most folks though.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

mrtoad said:


> But I could do shirts like grey or natural correct?


Natural works great for photos. Ash gray makes a photo look dark/dull and you will see the uneven color of the shirt in the photo. Sport Grey is way to dark for photos unless you switch to opaque transfer paper.

If you are not worried about flesh tones, you can use darker T's. I did some shirts with lettering/graphics on darker shirts, they turned out very nice, but I was looking for a muted effect.

Take a few sheets of different colored paper and run them through your ink jet printer. You will see how the base color (paper) affects your design/photo.


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks all, I think I am ok now and will order a few shirts to try out. The suggestion for running paper through the printer to get an idea is great and I will be trying that.

Thank again everyone!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

We're now only doing White and Light Ash shirts with normal heat transfers. We were using Natural before with good results too, but we didn't like how the shirt color itself looked after several washes.

I remember doing one test on a light green shirt. The paper showed through too much, so there was definitely a visible border around the design. However, a customer said they actually liked that effect BETTER than if the paper didn't show through and snatched it up!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive used white, neutral, light grey, light grey heather, baby blue, and sage. The sage worked great because I was printing burgandy with black lettering, and it looked great. The tint of the shirt really made the colours show up.


----------

